# 50 mile ride in Healdsburg tomorrow.



## Agent Dark Booty (Oct 19, 2012)

Let me know if you want to join me for a relaxing ride through some of Sonoma County's wine country.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

What jersey do you have that fits wine bottles?? No way I could get through wine country without leaving with at least a case.


----------



## Agent Dark Booty (Oct 19, 2012)

No wine :-(


----------

